# HIV transmission and Green Tea



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

but it would be nice if it didn't disappear too quickly."WASHINGTON (AFP) - A chemical found in green tea helps inhibit sexual transmission of the virus which causes AIDS, said a study Tuesday that recommends using the compound in vaginal creams to supplement antiretrovirals.Medical experts at Germany's University of Heidelberg said the compound could be a low-cost arrow in the quiver of medical weapons to fight the spread of HIV in research-poor countries.The researchers said they determined that the green tea polyphenol, or vegetable tannin, called epigallocatechin-3-gallate (EGCG) is capable of neutralizing a protein in sperm which serves as a vector for viral transmission during sex."http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/afp/090519/heal...cience_aids_tea


----------

